# 2006 Altima Headunit Trouble



## bigray77 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum. This is my first post. Any and all help is very appreciated. So here it is:

I currently have a 2006 Nisan Altimawith the factory Bose system. I am installing a Power Acoustik Headunit. I got the harness and everything and connected everything properly. When i turn the ignition, the head unit works perfectly. However, once i turn the car full on, the deck turns on but there is no volume or sound for some reason. I checked the remote wire and it is connected. I am stumped can anybody help me out???

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Bigray77


----------



## bigray77 (Aug 28, 2010)

Bump this thread


----------



## bigray77 (Aug 28, 2010)

Any help guys? Please??????


----------



## Jon Robert (Mar 19, 2011)

I would check to see that all wires are connected properly. Introducing live wires via turning on the car seems to be the cause. i.e a crossed connection dragging down or foiling the speaker outputs


----------

